# SVY - Stavely Minerals



## System (7 May 2014)

Stavely Minerals Limited (SVY) is a mineral exploration company formed to acquire early to advanced stage exploration projects with demonstrated high potential for additional discovery.

In January 2013, Stavely Minerals (previously Northern Platinum) agreed to purchase the Stavely and Ararat Projects from BCD Resources. The Stavely and Ararat Projects are prospective for porphyry copper-gold, VMS copper-goldzinc-silver, epithermal gold and Stawell-style gold deposits with drill intercepts confirming the existence of each of these styles of mineralisation within the projects.

http://www.stavely.com.au


----------



## greggles (8 October 2018)

Stavely Minerals poking its head above resistance at 25c following Friday's announcement that recent  diamond drilling at the company's 100%-owned Thursday's Gossan prospect in the Stavely Copper-Gold Project in western Victoria has intersected a significant zone of high-sulphidation, high-grade epithermal style mineralisation.


----------



## greggles (11 February 2019)

Stavely Minerals up 33.3% to 28c today after the company announced that the current diamond drill hole (SMD044) has intersected a broad zone of copper sulphide mineralisation from 584m to 697m down-hole. The interval from 645m to 689m contains disseminated chalcopyrite overgrown by later bornite and later anhydrite/chalcopyrite veins.

This is the first significant interval containing bornite mineralisation at the Thursday's Gossan prospect. Very encouraging news indeed.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 September 2019)

Nearly at 85.  Should be the top.


----------



## greggles (27 September 2019)

The Stavely Minerals share price has shot through the roof yesterday and today after reporting a spectacular hit from drill hole SMD050 at the Thursday's Gossan prospect, part of its 100%-owned Stavely Copper-Gold Project.

Diamond hole SMD050 has intersected: 

o 32m at 5.88% copper, 1.00g/t gold and 58g/t silver from 62m down-hole; including:

12m at 14.3% copper, 2.26g/t gold and 145g/t silver; including:

2m at 40% copper, 3.00g/t gold and 517g/t silver; and
o 4.4m at 3.98% nickel and 0.23% cobalt from 96.7m drill depth.

That's a massive copper hit and evidence that there is substantial high grade mineralisation beneath the surface at the Stavely Copper-Gold Project. They must be close to the core I'd say, and if so, we could be seeing more results like this in the near future.


----------



## barney (27 September 2019)

greggles said:


> o *32m at 5.88% copper*, 1.00g/t gold and 58g/t silver from 62m down-hole; including:
> 
> *12m at 14.3% copper*, 2.26g/t gold and 145g/t silver; including:
> 
> ...




Holy crapoly ........ I have nothing else to say


----------



## rederob (28 September 2019)

barney said:


> Holy crapoly ........ I have nothing else to say



There was a hint on 3 September for those following this stock - not me sadly:





It's a bit difficult to "guess" how other drilling will go, but the geology is certainly conducive to significant mineralisation, as it's not just copper, gold and silver they have found but, also, nickel, cobalt and chrome (albeit at significantly lesser amounts).
It is very unlikely that *only *drill hole 050 is going to return such good results, and the company is going to make more announcements before year's end, having already send hole 051 cores to Adelaide for analysis.
The prospective area is large  - an inferred resource of 28 million tonnes at this stage at 0.4% copper -  and Stavely appear to have a smart team on board when it comes to where next to drill.
I will be a bit late to this party, but am definitely going to buy tickets.


----------



## rederob (30 September 2019)

Bought 5k tickets at 95 cents today.
Am going to see if they will help finance a Christmas party.
Will add more if their next announcement is on par with last one.
Will hide them in bottom draw if not.


----------



## rederob (9 October 2019)

This is the reason I always visit Incrediblecharts:


----------



## Knobby22 (26 December 2019)

I note you picked this for your yearly comp Rob.
I saw they got cash from sophisticated investors while not doing an SPP which shows confidence.   They think the copper find is good.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## rederob (26 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I note you picked this for your yearly comp Rob.
> I saw they got cash from sophisticated investors while not doing an SPP which shows confidence.   They think the copper find is good.
> What are your thoughts?



Lots more drilling is ahead but what they have so far found is very encouraging.
It's also possible that the friable zones between intervals, and which have not yielded real core results as of now, could host much better mineralisations.
This looks like a pretty savvy company in terms of technical skills and when married with assay results to date I reckon the chance of a very large and profitable resource attribution before end of 2020 is better than the average prospector.
More than anything about what I had read to date and considered encouraging was the broad range of mineral ores that have been found in such a relatively small "footprint," so while it looks like a copper play for now it could be anything in 12 months time.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

SVY + NML: Both of these gold explorers (with significant gold reserves already discovered) were considered for the 2020 CY comp. I felt that they need more time to fully delineate their resource. They need time and money to construct a DFS and then raise heaps more capital to start the construction of the mine.


----------



## explod (31 January 2020)

Just have a feeling for this for the monthly comp. A lot of enthusiasm a few months back but with good reports coming out ATM and the Aussie gold price now flying around $2350 an ounce this could go up 30 or 40% soon imho.






https://www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au/sites/default/files/SVY_300120.pdf


----------



## barney (31 January 2020)

rederob said:


> This looks like a pretty savvy company in terms of technical skills and when married with assay results to date I reckon the chance of a very large and profitable resource attribution before end of 2020




Can't argue that they have had some great results Red.

Any thoughts re the payment of the $19 million from the cap raise back in October has still not been confirmed received?  Followed by the current "tree shake" feel of the drop in SP?  
Interesting


----------



## rederob (31 January 2020)

barney said:


> Can't argue that they have had some great results Red.
> 
> Any thoughts re the payment of the $19 million from the cap raise back in October has still not been confirmed received?  Followed by the current "tree shake" feel of the drop in SP?
> Interesting



Yesterday's drill results were promising but the market did nothing.
The resource is "open" in all directions, so it's a matter of waiting for more drill results to see whether or not this is the monster they hoped it to be, or if they just got lucky from the outset.  It's unlikely they just got lucky as the nature of the find does lend itself to a lot more, but exactly where remains to be seen.
I guess the market hoped for the early exuberance to be repeated and SVY will probably meander downward until then.
Given I only put a small "bet" on, there's not much for me to lose.  That said, if you read yesterday's announcement you will notice that the samples yet to be assayed had "visible" mineralisation, so we know the next announcement will have something positive.  It's just a matter of how much.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 February 2020)

Some nice intersections at Thursday's Gossan area @100+m depth. Three DD rigs at work. Will possibly be an interesting prove-up

And some 13% up on a very down day


----------



## rederob (25 February 2020)

Latest Announcement is here.
As @Dona Ferentes says, some nice intersections, with various copper, gold and silver grades.
Assays still pending on a number of already drilled holes, while further drilling - 4 rigs - continues at "*full flight*" (Staveley's words).  Visuals show a 60 metre interval will be another bumper outcome.
The Cayley Lode is still open along its 1km strike and down dip.
Most mineralisation to date is found less than 200 metres down, and only one hole so far goes to 400 metres, so overall this is presently a shallow resource.
Stavely suspects zinc may predominate at depth, but as only 2 holes go below 300 metres anything is still possible.
What we know for sure is that when SVY report on SMD074 it will be equally "nice."
Beyond that infill drilling can firm up the resource base, and step-out drilling will show us how much further the strike goes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

how long, how long?
 ● Well-funded–$13.8 million in cash at 31 March 2020

Investor Presentation out .... it's all about COPPER

_✓ First-mover position in a potential new world-class copper province 
✓ Recent discovery of structurally-controlled high-grade lode-style copper-gold-silver mineralisation similar to the Magma (Arizona) and Butte (Montana) deposits 
✓ Intercepts across three structures ranging from 62m to almost 1,000m drill depth –“tall’ system 
✓ Shallow resource drill-out underway targeting ~20% of one of the three potentially mineralised structures identified to date 
✓ Outstanding potential for additional discoveries from regional targets 
✓ Likely to be driven by a late-stage porphyry that is yet to be identified – it’s still out there_


----------



## rederob (22 May 2020)

Let's see what more drilling turns up!
Here's their investor presentation from yesterday.
Below maps SVY's share price from late 2016:


----------



## rederob (15 June 2020)

Another cracker of an announcement today - 25% price spike to boot!
Lots more drilling ahead, and the extent of this system has yet to be delineated.
SVY is still some way off providing a JORC compliant resource statement.
Another tightly held stock - only 115.5 million shares on issue - so price volatility is the norm as it wanes in price after each announcement.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2020)

_maybe it is time to have another look at SVY. There is action a-plenty:
- sold some non-core tenements in Tasmania and around Fosterville
- used state of the art seismic techniques to identify two strong  porphyry targets at depth around Thursday's Gossan 
- Further Outstanding High-Grade Copper-Gold hits show Consistency and Continuity of the Cayley Lode
_
They keep looking for 'the big one'


----------



## rederob (15 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _maybe it is time to have another look at SVY. There is action a-plenty:
> - sold some non-core tenements in Tasmania and around Fosterville
> - used state of the art seismic techniques to identify two strong  porphyry targets at depth around Thursday's Gossan
> - Further Outstanding High-Grade Copper-Gold hits show Consistency and Continuity of the Cayley Lode
> ...



 Evel Knievel would have loved that you could build him a ramp, back in the day .
I hold some SVY and am also very optimistic.
Here's today's announcement.  It's a bit like fortune telling.
Their find remains open in most directions, so has heaps of upside potential.
They should get a JORC compliant report out later this half and with luck their ongoing drilling will yield even better results.
I am in the "let's wait and see" camp, wish just a bit of cash to splash.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2020)

trading Halt; capital raise


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2020)

*Stavely Announces Oversubscribed $28M Capital Raising  *.

Key Points:
• $25M institutional and sophisticated share placement at* $0.60*.
• SPP launched to raise up to $3M to allow existing shareholders to participate.
• Funds to be used to: 
o ... Complete the shallow (0-200m) Mineral Resource drill-out at the Cayley Lode; 
o ... Identify additional lodes; 
o ... Drill test the deeper porphyry targets;
o ... Progress a Phase 1 Open Pit Scoping Study.


> "We have a huge amount of drilling, logging and sampling ahead of us in order to achieve our aspirations, but we are very excited that we have secured the financial backing of some of the most sophisticated institutional investors in the resources sector globally. Importantly, our Company has always been structured in such a way that the vast majority of the funds we raise goes directly into the ground in drilling, and also towards completing our work to a very high standard.





> “This underlying commitment will not change despite the significant elevation of our balance sheet through this capital raising, and investors can be assured that we will maintain a prudent and cost-conscious approach to our work that will see the dollars consistently going into the ground! We are very excited to have discovered a lode-style of high-grade copper-gold that has not previously been recognised in Australia, and that recognition opens some significant opportunities for additional discoveries both within the Thursday’s Gossan prospect area and regionally within the Company’s dominant tenure position.”



(a _couple of weeks old; evidently, keeping a track of developments is ramping_)


----------



## finicky (6 September 2020)

Tony Locantro interview touches on SVY and EX1
He says he's been 'aggressively buying' SVY and reckons the placement participants are probably panicking as the stock dips below the issue price of 60c. Lots of supply so that's good in his book as he's a fan of Chris Cairns.
To me the monthly chart is a wait for a more auspicious candle to appear - but then again I probably won't dip the wick anyway, I am devoted to a cash lately.



Monthly all data


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2020)

*SVY* doing really well now @ 0.75c +10.29%! already 

Excellent (cashed up $$) Copper/Gold play with potential upcoming 'positive news flow'

market depth seems very bullish imo

190 buyers for 2,076,532 units vs 49 sellers for 1,110,874 units









						Stavely Minerals Ltd (ASX:SVY) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s SVY share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *SVY* doing really well now @ 0.75c +10.29%! already
> 
> Excellent (cashed up $$) Copper/Gold play with potential upcoming 'positive news flow'
> 
> ...



Wow what an amazing strong close on *SVY* @ 0.76c +11.76% on terrific volume today! 

Bullish chart breakout gives me a short term (back of the envelope calc.) target of around 0.88c or thereabouts imo (not trading advice as simply in my own opinion) DYOR

Happy Day's ahead


----------



## finicky (22 October 2020)

@Telamelo I missed the turn but this is looking quite good.
Excuse the primitive chart but this was the *weekly* action before today's +3m volume and price rise is computed in. Narrowing of bands and breakout if todays advance holds for the week.

1 Year weekly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 October 2020)

there are a few (intertwined) Vic goldies, looking for the elusive paydirt. Catalyst edged into Navarre's (somewhat underwhelming Tanderra) Bendigo lode searches, and NML then went west, a bit, and took the search to the Stawell gold arc and where Stavely was looking for Copper- Gold porphyry systems.

But to date for SVY, culling from the May 20 announcement
✓ First-mover position in a potential new world-class copper province
✓ Outstanding potential for additional discoveries from regional targets
✓ Likely to be driven by a late-stage porphyry that is yet to be identified – *it's still out there *

*It's still out there *.... too true. So it would be fair to say that as explorers they remain that, drilling holes, getting a bigger picture, but not bringing home the bacon. Apart from the rather spectacular news from Aug 2019, it is likely the performances of these three are more driven by *buoyancy in Gold and, *more recently,* Copper prices* that has helped sustain the share prices, rather than solid or company transforming news. Makes it easier to raise capital along the way.

Three year chart: CVY in purple/ blue, NML light blue and SVY in red


----------



## Telamelo (23 October 2020)

finicky said:


> @Telamelo I missed the turn but this is looking quite good.
> Excuse the primitive chart but this was the *weekly* action before today's +3m volume and price rise is computed in. Narrowing of bands and breakout if todays advance holds for the week.
> 
> 1 Year weekly
> View attachment 113554



Thanks for sharing *SVY* weekly chart appreciate it (as exactly what caught my attention yesterday). I'm usually on smartphone so reason don't get around to posting charts but as soon as I saw big uptick in price/volume momentum coming in I mentioned it here (to give other's the chance to catch early wave as such). SVY rocketed up almost 12% yesterday as this stock can move quickly.

*SVY* MorningstarTM Quantitative

Undervalued

SVY Fair value $0.96c

*forecast price target of $1.20 estimate for the year ahead (noting if a commodities bull market takes off as some analysts are suggesting is likely then SVY may well so even do better on the back of a Copper bull market imo) 

market depth looks great imo

164 buyers for 1,478,251 units vs 35 sellers for 678,999 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 October 2020)

and a T/H awaiting _announcement of drilling assay results from shallow drilling at the Thursday’s Gossan Copper Gold Project_.

SVY was drilling deep, looking for the core to the porphyry system. Then turned to shallow tight 40x40m spacings

_● The intention is to have a large proportion of the initial resource in the *Indicated Resources* category _
_● If we achieve the aim of a large majority of the resource as Indicated Resources (as opposed to lower-confidence Inferred Resources), we will be able to launch into a Scoping Study for a Phase-1 open pit based on higher-confidence resources _
_● This, in conjunction with ancillary studies on metallurgical recoveries and geotechnical test work, could provide the base information for a Scoping Study that has robust and publicly reportable outcomes _


----------



## Trav. (1 January 2021)

Down -10% on the release of the following. Interesting response from the market. 

SP has been climbing back since


----------



## Telamelo (4 May 2021)

Trav. said:


> Down -10% on the release of the following. Interesting response from the market.
> 
> SP has been climbing back since
> 
> ...



*SVY* @0.63c +7.69% announced outstanding assay results comprising high grade copper, gold & silver. Seems at a glance to be undervalued with huge potential imo

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (4 May 2021)

Stavely Minerals *SVY* has extended mineralisation to 900 metres northwest of the Cayley Lode discovery in Victoria
The company is undertaking a resource drilling program to extend this discovery zone to the northwest before moving to the southeast
Not only has the latest results extended mineralisation, but they also returned grades of up to 21.2% copper, 25.2g/t gold and 2540g/t silver
Drilling is ongoing but will shift towards the south-eastern strike extension of the Cayley Lode

https://themarketherald.com.au/stav...nds-mineralisation-at-cayley-lode-2021-05-04/


----------



## Telamelo (6 May 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Stavely Minerals *SVY* has extended mineralisation to 900 metres northwest of the Cayley Lode discovery in Victoria
> The company is undertaking a resource drilling program to extend this discovery zone to the northwest before moving to the southeast
> Not only has the latest results extended mineralisation, but they also returned grades of up to 21.2% copper, 25.2g/t gold and 2540g/t silver
> Drilling is ongoing but will shift towards the south-eastern strike extension of the Cayley Lode
> ...



Copper, Gold & Silver well up again tonight 





just need SVY to come to the party lol


----------



## finicky (15 September 2021)

I havent tried to follow this yesterday's hero but the chart has got a bit interesting - gone sideways and not revisited the downtrend support line for some time, potential for a 'W' low or a small H&S forming perhaps? Has given up most of the gain it clawed back - see a bigger chart. I checked it out only for comparison to another porphyry gold and copper prospect chaser - Lefroy (LEX) which has been dumped also.

Not Held
Not Buying

Daily


----------



## finicky (13 October 2022)

Haven't been following Stavely at all but from the share price it appears the dangling bauble has lost its glitter. Not enough to stop a successful SPP raising $5m in August though and I see the latest notice is about management awarding some options and performance shares to insulate themselves against the dilution. Share price looks stuck at the SPP raising price of 15c.
I normal times I would have found the first 10 minutes that I watched of this podcast alluring. 

Not Held


----------



## frugal.rock (30 November 2022)

Chart update.


----------

